# Sale Barn



## HDRider (Jun 15, 2014)

Can you say how the market is in your area at the sale barn?

Quantity & Quality by class and prices

For meat goats, what breeds are you seeing most often?

How many per year do you sell via the sale barn?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Can you say how the market is in your area at the sale barn?



Really crappy right now
Quantity & Quality by class and prices



Sold 28 of by better kids....like most were the nicest kids from this year. 50-60lbs most more to the 60lbs and before commission I got $80-$100  then take 10% of that and $1 a head and that's what I got.
For meat goats, what breeds are you seeing most often?



Boers are the it thing. They don't seem to like Spanish or kikos unless they are a cross and have the stockyness of the boers.
How many per year do you sell via the sale barn?
By the time I take out the doelings I want to keep I will sell 106 kids this year. Last year I didn't keep as many doelings and I sold 131
But the prices are not good now but they will go up. We have lack of rain and it's summer right now and what little grass we have is dead. We don't get rain in the summer. In October the prices will go up and the kids that I sold will go from $125-$150 give or take. So you bet your butt I'm planning kidding out better for next year lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

In my area right now the sale barn is where you get the best price.

We sold a 45lb wether. He is a boer cross. He had a fair build nothing special.

He brought $100. Our sale bill is $5 a head. So he brought about $2.11 a lb.

I agree that boers are the in thing. I seen several really nice boer kids I'm guessing 60 lbs bringing $140-$160 each.

In our area that's pretty good.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Can't wait to read more on this thread! We're finally getting up to the production point where the sale barn needs to be a real option for us and I was thinking about bringing a group in October. 

Do you sell in "lots" (like 5 kids) or by the single animal?

Some of the animals I would bring are does with teat flaws or bucks with split scrotums etc. (what I think of as non-breeding stock). Should I just get over the fact that they could be used for breeding or will they likely go for meat?

I'm in Connecticut so I think it is probably a lot different than other sale barns but just trying to get a feel for it!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes it is going to be very different from place to place. I have a friend in Nebraska and he swears over there pen lots (more then 1) will bring more money. Here if they run more then one kid threw the sale at a time I don't get as much as if it was just one. There is only 2 major buyers at the sale I to to. The one buys mainly buys to resell. The other buys to take to the butcher house. The rest of the buyers mainly buying for a meal that week or a replacement buck or doe. Like with me there has been does that I really want but they run it threw with ones I so don't want so I pass buying.
If the sale isn't that far away you learn a lot just watching what goes on. But with all my kids I take to the sale I have it In my mind they will all go to butcher even though not all of them do.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

SalteyLove said:


> Can't wait to read more on this thread! We're finally getting up to the production point where the sale barn needs to be a real option for us and I was thinking about bringing a group in October.
> 
> Do you sell in "lots" (like 5 kids) or by the single animal?
> 
> ...


I know we all preach against it but there are a lot of farmers that use this sale barn to find stock for there herds. If you have really nice healthy animals you can get good money because the meat buyers will only bid so high. There are a lot of really nice goats go through this sale barn. They have a sale every other Saturday all year long. I would say average is 85-125 head of goats alone and around the holiday seasons much higher. I also like the fact that if someone brings an animal that is terribly sick they will pen them to themselves and this barn is the cleanest IMO in our area.

As far as teat flaws that just depends on the farmer. I personally have a few does with less than perfect teat structure but they are wonderful mothers and the kids are able to nurse just fine. So at my house as long as it is within reason I don't fret about it. I know it is different for dairy and show people and I understand why. As far as what is considered appropriate breeding stock or not that IMO that is what is desired from the producer. Kinda of a "to each their own" I guess. But I understand completely where your coming from.

Anyways just because there are some undesirable traits such as teat structure does not mean that animal will automatically go for meat there may be someone there that is like me and is ok with it as long as she looks good and healthy. Although I do not buy any animal from the sale barn. Done that once...ended up with soremouth...lesson learned.

Also I know a lot of you guys on TGS deal with registered stock. The sale barn we use will announce before the bidding that a particular animal is registered ,and UTD on vaccines, etc if you just ask. Just a thought..


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

^^^ you are very correct. Most of my herd came from the sale or are the off spring of sale yard animals. Actually I bought a Nubian family 2 weeks ago and mama is going to be my lamanchas replacement so I can retire her (she's my milk supply for any kids) it's just more easy for me to have it in my mind they to to butcher and honestly I've seen animals of some of the buyers and would rather mine go to butcher. 
My sale also will sell animals with their papers. Most of the time depending on the animal they to for more money but sometimes they still go for the same price. So if I have a registered kid that I am willing to sell with papers they are sold with the application. That way if I don't get more money all it cost me was a piece of paper and a lot of times buyers don't even send the papers in so it's not a waist of I think $16


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Around here this is the worst time to take market kids to the sale barn, maybe it has something to do with all the 4H wethers selling right now. I only have 12 and they kid in two groups so I have kids late winter and early fall. I try to hold them for the Easter sale but usually most are gone before then for 4H or the girls for breeding. I don't like to send doelings because they leave all the kids in one group, if they are the same size, which means that the girls will automatically go for meat. I get better prices if I sell the girls off the farm too though so that's another reason why I don't sent the girls to the sale barn.
The best prices go to healthy looking kids between 40-60lbs. 
This was from last month:
GOATS:
#1 kids (40-60 lbs): 180 - 215 cwt
#2/3 kids: 150 - 190 cwt
Light kids (20-40 lbs): 120 - 180 cwt
#1 nannies: 90 - 130 cwt
Thin nannies: 80 - 110 cwt
Billies: 95 - 150 cwt

ETA: The best prices definitely go to the goats that look like they are Boers. Anything else, even Kikos, they look at like they are dairy. I had Savannas for a couple years and the prices of them were never as good as the Boers even though they were the same size.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Your sales are pretty cheap last weekends the big bucks where selling for over 400 just for meat Maybe live weight 150-160lbs 

A 3-4 month old kid that's nice usually 175-200 and it would probably go for meat. Goat prices are high here. That's why when I find a big buck that I can make money on I will just buy him and sell him. It helps pay for feed and meds and etc. I sold one buck live for 350 and he's going for meat.. and a few for 450
And if it's a big wether you make good money also. 
it's funny sometimes you get more money selling for meat then breeding down here lol
People down here don't understand buying a quality buck is good. People are just cheap here haha


----------



## Patch (Jul 1, 2014)

BOERKING said:


> Your sales are pretty cheap last weekends the big bucks where selling for over 400 just for meat Maybe live weight 150-160lbs
> 
> A 3-4 month old kid that's nice usually 175-200 and it would probably go for meat. Goat prices are high here. That's why when I find a big buck that I can make money on I will just buy him and sell him. It helps pay for feed and meds and etc. I sold one buck live for 350 and he's going for meat.. and a few for 450
> And if it's a big wether you make good money also.
> ...


Where is "here"? You do not have a location posted.

Thanks,
Patch


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Our sale barn is a good hour & a half away.
We have brought just weaned goats if they haven't sold off the farm. 
In my experience no one wants papers; maybe I will ask the auctioneer next time.
The house also seems to do their own divvying up. We tag all going for meat (we assume)
They bring out all males in one group then the females. Inotherwords all from our place they don't mix in animals from somewhere else.
But maybe that's cause we brought two pick up loads; one with all males & the other with the females.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

I am in Canada British Columbia in the lower mainland. 
I'm like only 10 mins away from my sale barn. 
That's what another goat breeder down here told me to. That its harder to sell goats with papers since people don't appreciate it to much


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Indiana - dairy goats finished 60-80# 2.10 lb.
meat goats - 2.20 lb
this past weekend
this is for wethers, don't know about does


----------

